# Flat Roof Drains



## m.mcdaniel (May 3, 2010)

Where can I find the old school manuels the union used to put out about how to properly install a flat roof drain? Where can I find a good manuel in general on how to install flat roof drains properly? I'm looking for some quality literature for training purposes.


----------



## RoofersEdge (Mar 3, 2011)

Are you talking about a side wall scupper drain or a center hopper drain??


----------



## m.mcdaniel (May 3, 2010)

Center drain.


----------



## RooferJim (Oct 20, 2008)

I may have this. I have always been a collector of manuals and such, even have a roofing library. What type of roofing are you talking BUR ?

RooferJim
www.jbennetteroofing.com


----------



## m.mcdaniel (May 3, 2010)

B.U.R, APP, SBS; any and/or all information would be great.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

You could print all the details off the internet. manufacturers will send you books on details. 
here is tamko's
http://tamko.com/Portals/0/documents/31_0_flashing_construction_detail_AWP-21.pdf

I know its not a union manual but its a start.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

The NRCA has good manuals. Probably not what the union used to put out but if you are looking for a way to do something this is it.


----------

